# Bird Population Up or Down?



## vizslaking (Sep 24, 2004)

So... what do you think? Have the pheasants been hurt by the drout or not? I personally have NO IDEA! I've heard both good and bad news on this years population, and am surprised this hasn't become a topic yet this year on this website. I hunt mainly in the SE but would like to hear info on ANY area of nodak!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

You have birds right outside the city you live in...People I know in WEST FARGO have birds in their yard for god sakes...That should answer your question....You can drive 25 miles or less and be in birds. The SW is still loaded...Birds are everywhere!


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

As far as birds being in peoples yards in West Fargo, that is true!!

For the best populations you have to go the the Pembina area....thick as ticks on a dog. But lets just keep that quite.  :beer:


----------



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> you have to go the the Pembina area....


Nice.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Pembina has been my favorite rooster spot for years... :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just stay off my Neche area...I have that all leased up!


----------



## jlunseth (May 7, 2005)

Pembina nothing. I hear they are running all over the place just east of GF, down by the river.


----------

